# Avant



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Friend has one in Utah, check the load capability. His could only pick up one barrel at a time or one heavy pallet. Not designed to load trucks.

Larry


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.avanttecno.com/web/engtyoll/Forkliftm.htm

The mast option puts its lift capacity at about 1500 kilos (3,306.9 LBS) and is very much designed for loading trucks. There are many different models. My 76 Swinger Kubota diesel conversion can pick up about 1600 LBS and I believe some of the newer versions can pick up around 3000 LBS also. Seems very comparable; except maybe the price tag and one can plow and seed the pasture.

http://orsba.proboards27.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1721&page=1

There are 2 pics of the Avant in action in this thread.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Does it have side shift? That is a big advantage when loading trucks.
Also, I believe the Hummerbee also has attachments, not sure how big of a selection.
Where would one get these things? I come up with a dealer in Mexico but no where else in the Northern Hemisphere.
Sheri


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Not sure about the side shift, but a would be surprised if they overlooked that for the actual mast as opposed to the telescoping pallet forks. I made an inquiry about the side shift and dealers for the USA. Here is another brochure for the 600 series: http://www.avanttecno.com/web/engsales/pdffiles/600englantiwww.pdf

I haven't found one for the 700 yet. Seems like an amazing machine.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey LSP, what unit did your friend have and did he have the mast or the pallet forks on the boom?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Why*

I've got one of those repower units too, one of the best tool investments I ever made...With factory support, parts availability, resale-ability, compatibility with outfit, what is the attraction? Is it really cheap?


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

*all in one*

I suspect they come with a hefty price tag. I am not in the market at the moment, but I have a friend who is. I think the appeal is that it can do all the work of a farm tractor and then some, with double duty as a bee loader. I just watched the videos from their site. Looks pretty versatile: 

General buckets
Light material buckets
High tip buckets
4 in 1 bucket
Skip bucket
Grapple bucket
Dozer blade
HD Dozer blade
Pallet fork
Forklift mast
Winch
Jib crane
Log grab
Digging

Backhoe 220 / 250
Backhoe 205
Digger 140
Trencher
Building

Auger
Hydraulic breaker
Concrete mixer
Vibrating plate
Property Maintenance

Rotary broom
Broom 1300 with collector box
Rotary broom for snow removal
High pressure washer
Tipping trailer
Trailer
Sand / salt spreader
Snow plow
Snow blower
Snow blower HD
Leaf collector
Farming

Grain/Flour dispenser
Silage dispenser
Manure fork
Silage cutter
Silage fork, HD
Straw blower bucket
Carousel broom 1000
Bale grabber
Big bag transporter
Horse arena harrow
Landscaping

Lawn mower 1200
Lawn mower 1500
Flail mower
Rotary hoe
Stone burier
Rotary harrow
Edge trimmer
Stone installation clamp
Stone grab
Finger bar mower
Stump buster
Ripper
Leveler
Log cutter / splitter
Log splitter
Wood chipper


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

no mast, small unit.
Have to level load as you lift like some older bobcats.

I have found the swinger/hummerbee the best for our application , moving bee hives.

What I also find is that it is a great tool to take out roots of trees, move palm trees, remove fence posts, and more. Add that with no attachments just the forks.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Options*

Homey just makes his own log splitter, post driver, etc, using aux hyd power and good old DOMESTIC machine.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I like that idea! Where can I purchase a Homey that does all that?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Hi John*

Machines are fun to look at! When I go to Finland I see those machines being used for all kinds of things in the city and they are well engineered bet on it. But $$$??? is a big deal and A & O is hard to beat for service & parts, a MAJOR factoid.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I hear ya. When you look at the cost of a new swinger and a farm tractor.... well I guess the phrase is sticker shock, same for this machine. I suspect it would not be to bad for parts because it has a Kubota power plant, same as my 76 repowered swinger. If only the Swinger could plow and seed my 5 irrigated acre pasture...


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Why not?*

Use the swinger
I am currently building a brush fork ( prunings ) for my sw110. I have 51/2 acres oranges and use it for cultivating, weed control, etc. When I get bored with bee work.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

How bout some pictures? Sounds like a very interesting project. I would love to get some cultivation implements going on the property.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

JBJ said:


> I hear ya. When you look at the cost of a new swinger and a farm tractor.... well I guess the phrase is sticker shock, same for this machine. I suspect it would not be to bad for parts because it has a Kubota power plant, same as my 76 repowered swinger. If only the Swinger could plow and seed my 5 irrigated acre pasture...


 If I were you I would call and ask about a 3pt adapter. If they don't already make one, Dean will build it.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

the avant looks like a nice small machine but watching these video's I see why the hummerbee is so popular 
http://www.hummerbeeforklift.com/hummerbeemovies.html

does anyone know the price of a new hummerbee?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Tool for the Job*

A loader has to be big and heavy enough to prevent it from tipping with the pay load raised. Safety is a number 1 consideration when buying tools. 

A dull knife is much more dangerous than a sharp one.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Hummerbee: 4860 lbs with liquid filled tires 42 HP, 12MPH
Avant 745: 3784lbs standard tires (?), 49 HP, 15.5 MPH

How much weight would liquid filled tires add? There is also a ballast kit with a tow hook option for the 700 series. I know, I know buy American. Has anybody out there managed to utilize a PTO setup to run cultivation implements. The brush hog is nice but other options would be better. I am surprised there is not more demand in the states for multi use machines.


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

JBJ, im sure you also dont like the idea of the aussie packages/queens here maybe the same would apply to the forklift from out of the States . By the way Dean at A&O Forklift offers some of the best customer service and has one of the best lifts on the market. One more thing is no matter what you are buying there is never one machine/truck /car etc that does all things good so I would bet that a machine that offers so much would not do any one thing as good as a forklift just for beekeeping.. Just my 2 cents. Kenny


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Good point, however I suspect the chance of an imported lift spreading disease or exotic species is very very low, unless of course it is moving imported bees. 

I wonder if the Kubota and Honda power plants in the US machines are made here or overseas? I know Toyota builds some things here.

Another drawback to the Avant is that the mast has no side shift.


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

JBJ, my point and your point might be a little different, im thinking along the lines of supporting american companys that are doing a great job of assisting our need not sending our money to a different company to support another economy. Kenny


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I understand you loud and clear, but one cant even really buy "American" when it is half Japanese to begin with. I am very happy with my '76 Swinger with an '04 Kubota and I do generally seek made in America. Competition is what drives innovation and American manufactures can sometimes be a bit slow to adapt, as in the auto industries. Japanese manufacturers have been gaining market share for many years by leading in fuel economy and other innovations. 

Sometimes there just is a better mouse trap. I am not necessarily saying that is the case here, heck I am not even in the market, but I do wish I could cultivate and seed my pasture with the machinery currently at hand.


----------

